# Asianconnect88



## Asianconnect (Jan 19, 2021)

For most of the guys who know Aisanconnect but haven’t got an account yet, you all maybe wondering what will be the difference and the advantages if you have an Asianconnect account.

Let me give you some of the points to remember and consider - Firstly, you will have a secured and anonymous betting freedom. Then, you will have more betting and funding limits.You have multiple accounts solution. You have the option to do a Person-to-Person transfer and Book-to-Book transfer.

These are just a few of the advantages. If you are an existing customer of ours, kindly share your thoughts here and every piece of feedback from everyone will be highly appreciated.

Regards,
ASIANCONNECT


----------



## Asianconnect (Jan 27, 2021)

*Premier Legaue: Manchester United vs Sheffield United*

I am betting United here, I think the handicap line is an attractive one considering Sheffield United have only picked up 5 points all season and that they have a number of players out with injury, it is reported they could be without and many as 9 players for this match. United were handed a boost with news Marcus Rashford is fit to play. I think United may not hammer the blades but i think they can win by 2 and cover the handicap.

*Manchester United -1.5 min odds 1.89


To receive regular tips from us, register an account here: https://asianconnect88.com/register/*


----------



## Asianconnect (Dec 10, 2021)

*PIWI247 lower commission charge!*​
We are grateful that you’re enjoying our current products and services. That is why we would like to add a new deal that will delight you!

We are thrilled to announce that we are diminishing our PiwiExchange commission charge to 2.5% from the previously 3%.

This new dealing entitles all new and existing customers of Asianconnect who have previously opened and those who will open an account with our latest product - PIWI247!

Up to grab this great chance? Hit us up so we can help you get this going!


Best regards,

*ASIANCONNECT88*


----------



## Asianconnect (Feb 24, 2022)

Experience the advantages of our latest addition to our products and services! PIWI247 is urged for you!

Get a lower Commission Charge of only 2.5%, a higher exposure limit of 10,000, and an instant withdrawal process. Get all of these benefits in one account!

Piwi247 is powered by both Betfair and Pinnacle so you have the best of both worlds!


----------

